# Do fish Make friends?



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

*Have you had any fish you were "buddies"?*​
Yes.1372.22%No211.11%Not that I've noticed316.67%


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Just asking because my Mysterio fish and one of my M. Estherae seem to be.......friends.? :-?

They hang out in the same corner/rock cave of the tank. They individually chase other fish off and can be pretty aggressive towards others. But they just generally hang out together in the same area grazing off the rocks just......chilling out.

They seem to get along just fine and dandy. They are 2 of 3 of the largest fish in the tank now at 2 1/2". None is the dominant male, the small 1 1/12 Socolofi takes that title in close second the 2-3" L. Ceruleus.

So has anybody else noticed their fish having fish buddies in the tank?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

yee, my Midas and my Red Parrot are always togheter, and none of them is the dominant male, but yeah 2 of the biggest fishes i have i just love how they hang out togheter all time


----------



## Elvas (Dec 20, 2009)

I work at an aquarium store and a client told me a story about a friendship between a crayfish and a cichlid. One time the crayfish had a problem and could not move for a week or so. The cichlid feed him for that week bringing him the food that my client gave to the aquarium. The way he told me this story was really convencing. I don't know if I should believe but it would be a great story


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

yes, I have found that many of the social species will "buddy up" with tank mates if they find a fellow lifeform that is compatible...

the crayfish-cichlid pair sounds unlikely, but possible. I'm actually ordering a pistol cichlid to join my Salt water goby in it's tunnel just to watch such a normal pairing up of some unusual room mates! :thumb:


----------



## melo (Mar 5, 2009)

I haven't noticed it much with my Africans; but, it seemed apparent (from my human perspective) with discus. Especially if one was sick, I observed the other discus taking turns holding up the sick discus and guarding it. Also cory cats seem to form friendships...


----------



## spraycaint123 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a small Julie (Lake Tanganyika) and a female Auratus (Lake Malawi) that definitely seem like friends! The Auratus is very territorial towards all of my fish except the Julie, they actually hang out in the same cave. The Auratus is also much bigger then the Julie and when the Julie ventures into another fish' territory and gets in a bit of trouble the Auratus is always the first one there seemingly protecting the Julie. 
The two have been together for about 3 years now, and for a while where the only two, I'm sure this has a lot to do with it.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Number6 said:


> I'm actually ordering a pistol *cichlid* to join my Salt water goby in it's tunnel just to watch such a normal pairing up of some unusual room mates! :thumb:


Did you mean *shrimp*?

I had a goby/shrimp pair in my salt tank for a while. it was kind of cool to watch their co-habitation behavior. the goby (who i had first) was a completly different character once he had his shrimpy pal.


----------

